# Ein Newcomer benötigt  eure Hilfe...



## GlareFlower (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
das ist mein erster Besuch bei tutorials.de und wäre euch echt dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Ich arbeite seit kurzem mit PS und wollte jetzt mal wissen, wo die gröbsten Unterschiede zwischen PS und Illustrator sind.
Oder besser gesagt, für welche Arbeiten eignet sich der Illu. besser ?



danke für eure Antworten...



PS.: Ich bin echt froh auf Eure Seite gestossen zu sein


----------



## Eminem (1. Februar 2004)

PS ist ein Pixelprogramm, also gut zum erstellen von Nonprint-Grafiken, Illustrator hingegen ist ein Vektorprogramm, also gut geeignet für den Printbereich...

MFG Eminem


----------



## GlareFlower (8. Februar 2004)

Dankeschön


----------



## Hercules (8. Februar 2004)

Photoshop ist extra für Bildbearbeitung

illtrator ist eben für illustrationen und Grafiken gedacht und nicht zum Bilder bearbeiten

Beide Programme sind sowohl für den Printbereich als auch für den Desctop bereich geeignet.


----------

